# Visit Aruba Discount Card?



## laxmom (Apr 9, 2007)

Heading to Aruba Memorial Day week. Anybody ever buy this card?  Is it worth it?  Purchase is only $13.95 so it wouldn't take much to get your moneys worth if it is widely accepted.  Do you need one for each member of your party or not?  

Thanks in advance for any and all help!


----------



## Dottie (Apr 10, 2007)

I got it and it more than paid for itself with the car rental.  Seems to me I also used something else from it but don't remember what.  I only bought one card for the 2 of us.


----------



## jadejar (Apr 10, 2007)

*Aruba Discount Card*

For discounts at restaurants, you only need one card for everyone in your party for a discount on the whole bill.  If you use it on tours, everyone must have his own card to get the discount.


----------



## chrisnwillie (Apr 10, 2007)

I get it every year and save money at restaurants with it....read the book that comes with it...some give 10%, so give glasses of wine, some give tee-shirts, some give desserts.....we love it...we each get one because the tee-shirts and the glasses of wine are per person.


----------



## armstrl (Apr 10, 2007)

*Visit Aruba Card*

We get a card every year; it pays for itself with our annual snorkeling trip with Anthony on the Tranquilo.  This year we used it almost every time we ate in a restaurant.  On tours each participant needs the card, but at dinner they usually only ask for one.


----------



## laxmom (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your help.  Need to figure out what activities we want to do and go from there.


----------



## wrxdoug (Apr 11, 2007)

We also will be going to aruba mid may and our interested in snorkeling how do you arrange a snorkeling trip with him?  Also where do you find the aruba discount card? Thanks in advance, Doug


----------



## chrisnwillie (Apr 11, 2007)

Here's where you get the visitaruba card:

http://www.visitaruba.com/plus/

If you look at the Visitaruba card site, you will see the Tranquillo listed as a discount watersports vendor, and you will see an email link for Anthony.


----------



## wrxdoug (Apr 12, 2007)

Thank you for that information! Doug


----------



## gretel (Apr 15, 2007)

*Card*

We just got back from Aruba and used this card for the first time.  I found that I saved at least four times the cost of the card.  La Petit Cafe took off 15% from the food portion of the bill, Aqua Grill gave a free dessert, different stores took 10% off.  I had to remind myself to use it and lost out a few times at restaurants.  It is worth asking where ever you go as some places weren't listed but accepted it.  I was disappointed that Ling Supermarket wouldn't take it (but the supermarket at the True Value Hardware mall does!).


----------



## chrisnwillie (Apr 15, 2007)

That would be Certified and the give a 5% discount on your groceries with it!


----------

